# 3 Netzteile parallel schalten?



## hartz4_experte (26. Juni 2017)

Für ein Mining rig mit 4 GPUs muss ich drei Netzteile parallel schalten. Um zwei Netzteile parallel zu schalten nutze ich diesen Adapter Dual PSU Netzteil 24Pin ATX Motherboard Adapter Kabel Auf Buchse Steckverbinder  | eBay

Wäre es also möglich/ sicher einfach noch einen Adapter anzuschließen und damit 3 PSUs zu nutzen?  die beiden zusätzlichen Nts würden nur die GPUs versorgen.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2017)

Kauf dir einfach ein Netzteil, das alle Grafikkarten versorgen kann.


----------



## poiu (26. Juni 2017)

ja die sind aber aktuell Mangelware alles über 1000W, sieh mal shops manche haben lieferzeiten von 2-5 Monaten


----------



## DOcean (26. Juni 2017)

sollte müßte gehen, der Adapter koppelt ja nur das START vom Mainboard aus, da sollte man auch mehr wie 2 mit starten können...


----------



## 4B11T (26. Juni 2017)

Es geht dir doch nur um den synchronen Start der Netzteile, oder?

Dafür ist die grüne Ader PS-ON verantwortlich, wird diese gegen Masse kurzgeschlossen, geht das NT an. Das kannst du natürlich mit oben verlinkten Steckern machen oder du bastelst dir einen Schalter an das 20/24pin Kabel der zusätzlichen NT.


----------



## spidermanx (26. Juni 2017)

ab 750 Watt Netzteile 

1000 bis 1200 Watt sind auch welche da 

Lg


----------



## hartz4_experte (26. Juni 2017)

Wie bastel ich mir denn so einen Schalter? Ich weiß nur, dass man zwei bestimmte pins kurzschließen kann um das NT zu starten aber dann wäre das ja nicht synchron? Theoretisch könnte ich das ja so machen, bei jedem start eben erstmal die sekundären Netzteile aktivieren und dann erst das System starten. Ginge das oder gäbe es da Probleme, da ja nicht gleichzeitig gestartet wird ?

Neue NTs kommen für mich nicht in frage - möchte die Kosten gering halten und habe hier außerdem noch einige NTs rumliegen.


----------



## poiu (26. Juni 2017)

spidermanx schrieb:


> ab 750 Watt Netzteile
> 
> 1000 bis 1200 Watt sind auch welche da
> 
> Lg



schau doch mal bei NT um 1200W steht immer "Jetzt bestellen, versandfertig in 10 Tagen"


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2017)

poiu schrieb:


> schau doch mal bei NT um 1200W steht immer "Jetzt bestellen, versandfertig in 10 Tagen"



Ja, in 10 Tagen ist es dann unterwegs.
Dass DHL noch mal 20 Tage braucht, ist was anderes.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Juni 2017)

1. müssten wir wissen, von welchen Netzteilen du spricht
2. Kann/darf man das nur bei Netzteilen mit DC-DC oder +12V Only Geräten machen.


----------



## hartz4_experte (26. Juni 2017)

habe 3 Corsair cx430 1x bg 500w 10 CM 1x Enermax ETA650AWT-M 1x Cooler master Rs-65-acaa d3

Wollte sie in folgender Kombination zusammenschalten:
Enermax ETA650AWT-M + 1x cx430
bq 10CM + Cooler master RS-65 + 1x cx430


----------



## hartz4_experte (26. Juni 2017)

Ich werde dabei mit molex auf 6/8 pin Adapter arbeiten müssen, da die NTs nicht genug davon haben..


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Juni 2017)

Vergiss es!!
Die Netzteile, die du da hast, sind einfach nicht dafür geeignet, da +5V und +12V gemeinsam reguliert werden.

Du brauchst +12V Only Netzteile!!
Netzteile, bei denen NUR +12V aus dem Transformator kommt und sonst nix. Und die kosten nunmal bisserl mehr...

Das E10 ist da schon halbwegs OK, der REst aber nicht.
UNd du solltest möglichst gleiche Netzteile verwenden.


----------



## hartz4_experte (26. Juni 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Vergiss es!!
> Die Netzteile, die du da hast, sind einfach nicht dafür geeignet, da +5V und +12V gemeinsam reguliert werden.
> 
> Du brauchst +12V Only Netzteile!!
> ...



Kann ich mit dem verlinkten Adapter also nicht einmal 2 Netzteile verbinden? Was würde denn passieren wenn?


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Juni 2017)

Das Problem ist, dass (fast) alle deine Netzteile Last auf +5V brauchen - die du aber nicht hast. Dadurch ist die Spannungsregulation auf +12V komplett im Klo, da Querbelastung.

Und dann hast solch einen Unsinn wie 11V auf +12V.


----------



## hartz4_experte (26. Juni 2017)

Defakto es käme zu einem Kurzschluss oder die Karten bekämen nicht den nötigen Strom? Gibt es denn wirklich keine Alternative zum Neukauf? (abgesehen von gebrauchten Nts)


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Juni 2017)

hartz4_experte schrieb:


> Defakto es käme zu einem Kurzschluss oder die Karten bekämen nicht den nötigen Strom?


Die Karten bekämen die falsche Spannung da die Regulierung der Netzteile so nicht funktioniert. Bestenfalls stürzt der PC ab unter Last (oder schaltet ab wegen eines UVP-Schutzes), schlimmstenfalls machste dir die Karten dadurch kaputt (wenn die Spannung auf 11V sinkt aber die Karten Leistung haben wollen muss die Stromstärke über die Maßen ansteigen... P=UxI und so).


----------



## blautemple (26. Juni 2017)

Den Grafikkarten würde dabei vermutlich gar nichts passieren, kritisch wird es für Festplatten und Ähnliches


----------



## hartz4_experte (26. Juni 2017)

Was wär denn die kostengünstigste Lösung einmal 2x 290 + 2x 280x und einmal 4x 280x mit strom zu versorgen? Die Effizienz wäre hierbei nebensächlich. Jeweils 3 von 4 Karten werden per Riser verbunden, die per Sata Adapter Strom bekommen. 

Jede Karte hat einen 8pin und einen 6pin Anschluss - so wären es pro Rig also 4x8pin+4x6pin.
Wäre ja zu machen mit jeweils zwei identischen parallelgeschalteten Nts. Woran sehe ich denn ob ein Nt 12v only ist?

Preis so niedrig wie möglich Lärm- und Hitzeentwicklung egal da stark gekühlter Raum.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Juni 2017)

Wenn Lautheit wirklich egal ist, 2-3 davon:
Cougar GX 800 V3 80 Plus Gold modular Netzteil - 800 Watt

Ansonsten gibts nur noch Bitfenix Whisper M und Cougar GX-S, aber auch nur als 650W Version...


----------



## hartz4_experte (26. Juni 2017)

Woran erkennt man denn Netzteile die parallelgeschaltet werden können? es hängt ja nicht nur davon ab, dass es das gleiche Modell ist?


----------



## hartz4_experte (26. Juni 2017)

Ich würde dann lieber 4x500w Netzteile nehmen

Kann ich denn nicht einfach ein beliebiges 500w Netzteil vier mal kaufen, jeweils zwei parallelschalten und das wars?


----------



## poiu (26. Juni 2017)

wie stefan sagte muss das NT dann DCtoDC sein also sowas wie das Xilence Peformance A+, be quiet E10 oder pp10, Cooler Master G550M, Corsair Vegance  usw


----------



## hartz4_experte (26. Juni 2017)

poiu schrieb:


> wie stefan sagte muss das NT dann DCtoDC sein also sowas wie das Xilence Peformance A+, be quiet E10 oder pp10, Cooler Master G550M, Corsair Vegance  usw



Müssen denn beide Netzteile DCtoDC sein? Oder reicht es wenn das zweite Netzteil, dass nur die Karten befeuert die Funktion hat?


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Juni 2017)

Beide Netzteile sollten gleich sein.


----------



## Pu244 (27. Juni 2017)

DC-DC ist aber auch keine Garantie, dass es klappt. Das BeQuiet DPP P10 lieferte, laut einem Test, Spannungen um die 11V ab, obwohl DC-DC ist. Seasonic X Netzteile eignen sich ganz gut als Zweitnetzteile. Generell ist dies ein wenig beachtetes Thema.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Juni 2017)

Pu244 schrieb:


> DC-DC ist aber auch keine Garantie, dass es klappt. Das BeQuiet DPP P10 lieferte, laut einem Test, Spannungen um die 11V ab, obwohl DC-DC ist.


DPP P10?? Da musst du dich verschaut haben oder das Sample kaputt gewesen sein.

Pure Power und Straight Power 10 möcht ich nicht völlig ausschließen...


----------



## Pu244 (27. Juni 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> DPP P10?? Da musst du dich verschaut haben oder das Sample kaputt gewesen sein.
> 
> Pure Power und Straight Power 10 möcht ich nicht völlig ausschließen...



Hat mich damals selbst überrascht, aber das DDP P10 mag es offenbar nicht, wenn gar keine Last auf 5V vorhanden ist, es eignet sich also nicht als Zweitnetzteil. Man sollte da eher vorsichtig sein und sich genau informieren. Von Seasonic weiß ich es, zumindest von der X Serie und vermutlich auch Platinum und Prime, beim Antec High Current Pro (Platinum) ist es vom Hersteller sogar explizit vorgesehen und beworben.


----------



## hartz4_experte (27. Juni 2017)

Ich finde es nur interesssant, dass in vielen Mining-Foren und auch in einigen Mining Guides immer die Rede davon ist, dass man jegliche Netzteile ohne Probleme parallel schalten kann .


----------



## Meph (27. Juni 2017)

Vorneweg: ich habe keine Ahnung.

Scheinbar ist das Problem ja, dass die Netzteile nur 12V Last nicht vertragen und deshalb 5V Last benötigen - also warum nicht einfach für unnötige 5V Last sorgen? Lüfter/unnötige HDDs/USB-Peripherie (Tassenwärmer/Getränkekühler/...). Alternativ eben größere Lasten (ein gleichgeschaltetes Mainboard)

Generell müsste man doch auch die Massen der Netzteile kurzschließen (Potentialausgleich), wenn man dann noch NT-ein (grüne Ader auf 24 Pin) miteinander kurzschließt sollten alle Netzteile gleichzeitig an und aus gehen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Juni 2017)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Hat mich damals selbst überrascht, aber das DDP P10 mag es offenbar nicht, wenn gar keine Last auf 5V vorhanden ist, es eignet sich also nicht als Zweitnetzteil.


Links or it didn't happen!
Denn was du hier redest, macht überhaupt keinen Sinn. Da hast irgendwas in den falschen Hals bekommen.
hier ein Gegenbeweis
Und P10 mit 850W und höher sind ja bekanntlich Seasonic...

Noch einmal:
Bei Dark Power Pro glaube ich dir nicht.

Wenn du Straight Power 10 oder Pure Power 10 meintest, schaut die Sache anders aus. Da ist es in der Tat so, wie du beschreibst. Weil die sind zwar unabhängig reguliert, aber nicht DC-DC. Ist bisserl seltsam, was FSP da gebastelt hat.




Meph schrieb:


> Scheinbar ist das Problem ja, dass die Netzteile nur 12V Last nicht vertragen und deshalb 5V Last benötigen - also warum nicht einfach für unnötige 5V Last sorgen? Lüfter/unnötige HDDs/USB-Peripherie (Tassenwärmer/Getränkekühler/...). Alternativ eben größere Lasten (ein gleichgeschaltetes Mainboard)


Nein, das Problem ist dass +12V und +5V gemeinsam reguliert werden...
Dadurch ist die Regulation relativ unpräzise, was du aber brauchst, da du ja ggF ein Potential zwischen den verschiedenen Netzteilen haben kannst, da die Spannung sich so stark unterscheidet.

Das ist ein grundsätzliches Problem an diesen Teilen, an dem man nix ändern kann...

Daher ist es sinnvoller die Netzteile komplett zu entsorgen und gegen Modelle auszutauschen, die nur +12V im Transformator erzeugen, +5V und +3,3V aber aus der +12V Leitung generieren.


----------



## Adi1 (1. Juli 2017)

Das Problem dürfte wohl der fehlende Potentialausgleich darstellen


----------



## chaotium (1. Juli 2017)

Wie jeder auf den Mining zug aufspringt 
Aber dafür keine Ahnung von der Materie haben.
Hauptsache Dollar Zeichen in den Augen -.-

Zum Tread:

Kauf dir ein 1000W+ Netzteil und gut ist.
Und von gebrauchten Netzeilen lässt man die Finger.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Juli 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Kauf dir ein 1000W+ Netzteil und gut ist.


Geht nicht, gibts nicht...


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2017)

Alles ausverkauft.


----------



## Rolk (1. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Alles ausverkauft.



Höchste Zeit die alten 1000W Böller auf ebay zu stellen.


----------



## chaotium (1. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Alles ausverkauft.



Schön, juckt mich nur nicht 
Ich hab hier 3 1050W Netzteile


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Ich hab hier 3 1050W Netzteile



Beilagen im Yps Heft oder Kornflakes Packung?


----------



## Amon (2. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Beilagen im Yps Heft oder Kornflakes Packung?


Die sind die Cornflakes Packung. 😉

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## LudwigX (2. Juli 2017)

Also wenn die Lautstärke keine Rolle spielt und du Leistung willst kauf dir ein altes Server NT als Zweitnetzteil.  

Mal ein paar generelle Dinge, da hier viele Falschinfos verbreitet werden:  
"man hat keine Verbindung der Massen". Doch den hat man sehr wohl. Die Masse der Netzteile sind mit dem Schutzleiter verbunden und darüber erfolgt die Verbindung der Massen (zugegebenermaßen nicht ideal).  

eigentlich darf man NTs nur parallel schalten wenn diese explizit dafür ausgelegt sind. Normale Computernetzteile sind dies nicht.  
Es gibt dafür 2 wichtige Gründe: es könnte Strom von einem Netzteil in das andere fließen.  
Oder: Die Spannungsregelungen beeinflussen sich gegenseitig, wodurch es zu Spannungsschwankungen kommt.  
Warum funktioniert das ganze trotzdem? Es gibt ja sogar fertige Zweitnetzteile.  
Üblicherweise versorgt man mit den Zweit NTs nur die 6 und 8 Pins PCIe Stecker. Diese sind nicht mit der Stromversorgung der PCIe Lanes verbunden. Die NTs werden also gar nicht wirklich parallel geschaltet


----------



## egert217 (4. Juli 2017)

Achtung dumme ideen, nicht nachmachen: Einfach den schutzleiter abkleben ist immer eine abhilfe für probleme mit masseverbindungen, hab schon die blödsinnigsten konstruktionen so gebaut, zum Beispiel um auszuprobieren ob man mit 8 Sun Netzteilen punktschweißen kann, leider war die OCP zu gut   Im Endeffekt hab ich einfach ne autobatterie genommen  
Was anderes lustiges ist zu probieren einen PC direkt mit einem Lipo pack zu betreiben, einfach 3,3V, 5V und 5V VSB auf eine zelle und 12V auf 3, das geht tatsächlich^^ Zumindest mit einem Core 2 Quad und einer 8800 GTX


----------



## Philipus II (6. Juli 2017)

Als jemand der beruflich mit Mining zu tun hat möchte ich kurz ein paar Fakten einbringen:
- Viele Miner, erstaunlicherweise auch Gesellschaften/Startups mit 1.000 und mehr Grafikkarten, haben oft wenig Wissen zur Stromversorgung. Neben Kenntnissen im Bereich der Stromversorgung innerhalb des PCs fehlt es an Grundlagenwissen über übliche Elektroninstallationen. Die Folge sind nicht funktionierende Konfigurationen, unerklärliche Fehler, defekte Hardware und ich muss sogar von kleinen Bränden berichten. Jeder Fehler kann massive Folgeschäden verursachen. Hardware ist selten zum Mining entwickelt und wird im Grenzbereich betrieben. Die im PC-Betrieb üblichen Margen für idiotisches Verhalten sind schon bei korrekter Konfiguration eines Mining-Rigs weitgehend ausgenutzt. Schon kleine Abweichungen vom Ideal überschreiten dann die Grenze.
- Das Koppeln mehrerer Netzteile ist grundsätzlich in Ordnung allerdings sollten ausschließlcih geeignete Netzteile eingesetzt werden. Hilfreich sind sogenannte powered riser. Im Idealfall wird so der PCIe Steckplatz über den powered riser auss dem gleichen Netzteil wie die PCIe-Stecker der Grafikkarte versorgt. Powered Riser verbessern zudem die Kühlung deutlich und ermöglichen den Betrieb von bis zu 6, bald möglicherweise sogar 13 VGA-Karten pro System.
- minderwertige Netzteile töten Mining-Rigs und sterben auch selbst meist schnell

Für 4x AMD 580 reichen übrigens bei sinnvoller Konfiguration schon 850W und derartige Netzteile sind brauchbar verfügbar. Auch Netzteile ab 1.000W sind keineswegs dauerhaft ausverkauft. Da muss man den Telefonhörer in die Hand nehmen und den Leuten auf den Sack gehen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juli 2017)

Wie ist der Aktuelle Stand @TE?


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Juli 2017)

Da er sich nicht mehr meldet, können wir davon ausgehen, dass er den Rechner abgefackelt hat...



LudwigX schrieb:


> Warum funktioniert das ganze trotzdem?


Weil die Regler der Grafikkarte, die am PCIe hängen im gewissen Maße von denen, die am PCIe hängen, isoliert sind.

Dennoch sollte man das NUR mit  baugleichen Geräten machen.


----------



## Adi1 (7. Juli 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Weil die Regler der Grafikkarte, die am PCIe hängen im gewissen Maße von denen, die am PCIe hängen, isoliert sind.



Das musst du mir mal etwas genauer erklären


----------



## hartz4_experte (15. Juli 2017)

Das Rig ist keineswegs abefackelt 
Seit einer Woche läuft es nun mit 2 r9 290s. Die eine auf dem Board, versorgt vom Cooler Master RS-650-ACAA-D3 und die andere per Pcie Riser ein Regalbrett höher. Der Riser bekommt per Molex Strom vom CM Nt, die 6+8 Pin Stecker laufen über ein Corsair CX430 das vor dem Start per Draht eingeschaltet wird. Das Ganze zieht insgesamt konstant 600w. Läuft einwandfrei - jetzt könnt ihr mich dafür lynchen


----------



## Threshold (15. Juli 2017)

600 Watt?
Lohnt sich das überhaupt?
Der Hype ist doch schon vorbei.


----------



## hartz4_experte (15. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> 600 Watt?
> Lohnt sich das überhaupt?
> Der Hype ist doch schon vorbei.



Bekomme 63mh/s bei .2c/kwh ein wenig bekommt man da schon noch raus. 

Außerdem will ich die Coins ja nicht direkt verkaufen ..


----------

